# Looking for 10KBaht apartment



## SwedishRain (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi... I am new in Bangkok and im looking for a cheap apartment for monthly contract near any BTS station. My budget is very limited until i get things up and running. Need to be furnished and with AC. Preferably for less than 15k baht. The closer to BTS the better and the cheaper the better. Studio is ok but rather 1bdr apt. If anyone knows a place that is cheap, and worth the money. Pls tell me. Thanks,


----------

